# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Legit?

## PittBoy

Just wanna make sure this Tbol is on the up and up.

Thanks!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

